# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  dopunsko osiguranje...

## lidać2

ovako muci me dopunsko osiguranje...posto ja ne radim imala sam zdrastveno preko HZZO a moja kcer preko mene a participaciju su mi slali doma svakih godinu dana a sada me zanima dali meni ta participacija i dalje vrijedi ili moram uza to jos nesto obavljati???(jer ona inace vrijede do 5mjeseca)...
nebi se to pitala da mi MM nije dobio otkaz i isao odjaviti zdrastveno i ponovno se prijaviti pa je dobio papir za dopunsko osiguranje...ali ne participaciju...

----------


## fegusti

ne razumijem što smatraš participacijom kada kažeš da je nije dobio.
dopunsko osiguranje se plaća kako bismo bili oslobođeni plaćanja participacije (čuj ovo, plaćaš da bi bio oslobođen plaćanja! :shock: ).
u vašem slučaju ne znam kako stvari stoje jer ste nezaposleni - možda ste oslobođeni plaćanja ali trebate imati iskaznicu kojom to dokazujete. :?

----------


## puntica

lidać,
kad kažeš da su ti partecipaciju slali doma hoćeš zapravo reči da su ti slali OSLOBOĐENJE od participacije (to je onaj kartončić)?

----------


## lidać2

da tocno tako slali su mi taj kartoncic koji vrijedi do 5mj ove godine...

a sad kako je to novi zakon doso dali taj "kartoncic" mene od placanja oslobodava ili ne???

----------


## Zara1

nazovi hzzo i pitaj, ali mislim da da.

----------


## Juroslav

Kopiram iz dopisa HZZO-a područnim uredima HZZO od 23. prosinca 2008.:

Osigurane osobe HZZO-a, koje posjeduju važeću potvrdu o oslobađanju od plaćanja doplate ostvarene prema propisima koji su na snazi do zaključno 31. prosinca 2008. godine ostvarit će zdravstvenu zaštitu u cijelosti na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja kako u mjesecu siječnju tako i za vrijeme važenja te potvrde, ali najdulje do 30. lipnja 2009. godine s time da od 1. travnja 2009. godine navedene sigurane osobe mogu ostvariti pravo na dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje na teret sredstava državnog proračuna pod istim uvjetima, kako je to bilo utvrđeno za oslobađanje od plaćanja doplate.

----------


## lidać2

koliko sam skuzila znaci vrijedi mi i dalje kartoncic?

----------


## mačkulina

meni nešto nije jasno..

Neki dan sam išla ležati u petrovu i vidim na vratima da separticipacije  naplaćivati pacijenticama koje nemaju dopusno osiguranje i to na odjelu gdje su same trudnice.

Kako sam bila u bed-u oko svog triple testa nisam pažljivo čitala ali meni sad ništa nije jasno? 

kako to? zar trudnice nisu oslobođene od participacije i njezinog plaćanja?

----------


## Loryblue

svi oni koji su do sada bili oslobođeni plaćanja participacije po osnovi nezaposlenosti biti će i dalje.
ali više neće imati onaj bijeli kartončić nego MORAJU napravit iskaznicu dopunskog osiguranja.
s tim što na toj novoj iskaznici ima šifra koja označava da umjesto njih dopunsko osiguranje plaća država, odnosno ministarstvo financija.
vaša je dužnost sklopiti ugovor sa HZZO (kao i svi drugi koji se odluče na dopunsko osiguranje) i dobit ćete narančastu iskaznicu.

p.s. na polici će vam i pisati da plaća ministarstvo financija.
zanemarite što vam pri dnu police piše kako će vam dopunsko koštati x kuna mjesečno. to neće koštati vas nego državu.
djeca su i dalje oslobođena plaćanja participacije isto kao i trudnice, ali samo za one preglede koji se odnose striktno na trudnoću. popravak zuba, lom noge, pregled očiju - to se plaća ako nemate dopunsko osiguranje bez obzira jeste li trudnica ili niste.

danas je bio zadnji dan kad se mogao sklopiti ugovor s HZZO-om a da dopunsko osiguranje počinje vrijediti odmah. svi koji sklope ugovor od 2.2 )1.2. je nedjelja) pa dalje dopunsko im počinje vrijediti tek po isteku 30 dana od dana sklapanja ugovora.

----------


## mirjana

čini mi se da onima koji potpišu i uplate u veljači počinje važiti nakon 15 dana, a od ožujka tekl nakon 30 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Berlin

> čini mi se da onima koji potpišu i uplate u veljači počinje važiti nakon 15 dana, a od ožujka tekl nakon 30 dana


To je točno. Tako su mi rekli na HZZO-u.

----------


## lidać2

da obavjestim one koji imaju jos uvijek kartoncic....


danas sam bila na zdrastvenom i rekli su mi da kartoncic vrijedi skroz dok ne istekne a kada istekne tek tada se predaje zahtjev za dopunsko 

znaci dok se ima kartoncic do tada imamo besplatno sve

----------


## black_lady

A kako je s porodom? Nezaposlena sam, imam kartončić i termin mi je u 6. mjesec. Da li ja plaćam nešto po pitanju poroda ili mi je sve besplatno?

----------


## Loryblue

> čini mi se da onima koji potpišu i uplate u veljači počinje važiti nakon 15 dana, a od ožujka tekl nakon 30 dana


u pravu si.
ja sam krivo napisala.
od 1.3 počinje vrijedit tek nakon 30 dana.

----------


## lidać2

> A kako je s porodom? Nezaposlena sam, imam kartončić i termin mi je u 6. mjesec. Da li ja plaćam nešto po pitanju poroda ili mi je sve besplatno?



ako kartoncic vrijedi do tada imas pravo,ali kada on istekne prakticki 1mj.smo bez dopunskog tako da posto si tada pred porodom mozda bi bilo najbolje otic i raspitati se...
za tvoje dobro....

----------


## fegusti

sve vezano uz trudnoću bi trebalo biti besplatno bez obzira imaš li ili ne dopunsko osiguranje.

----------


## Zara1

> A kako je s porodom? Nezaposlena sam, imam kartončić i termin mi je u 6. mjesec. Da li ja plaćam nešto po pitanju poroda ili mi je sve besplatno?


tebi dopunsko placa drzava. idi u hzzo i predaj zahtjev sto prije.

----------


## jelena.O

Koja dopunska su sad ok, i šta sve se priznaje da se ne mora sa strane plaćati.
Zanimaju me prvenstveno pregledi kod specijalista, fizijatrija i terapije, općenito terapije, skidanje madeža i sve u svezi toga

----------


## Tashunica

> Koja dopunska su sad ok, i šta sve se priznaje da se ne mora sa strane plaćati.
> Zanimaju me prvenstveno pregledi kod specijalista, fizijatrija i terapije, općenito terapije, skidanje madeža i sve u svezi toga


hzzo pokriva sve nabrojano.

----------


## martinaP

Uniqa pokriva sve to + doplatu za lijekove. Jedino sto doplatu placas u ljekarni, uzmes R1-racun pa ti Uniqa vraca novac.

----------


## Rominka

Croatia sve pokriva, ne nadoplacuje se nista

----------


## jelena.O

Hzzo pokriva skidanje madeža?
Ok ajmo o lovi, Kolko mjesec no plaćate dopunsko

----------


## Tashunica

> Hzzo pokriva skidanje madeža?
> Ok ajmo o lovi, Kolko mjesec no plaćate dopunsko


naravno da pokriva.
najprije moraš kod dermatologa pa onda kod kirurga.

70 kn mjesečno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hzzo pokriva skidanje madeža?
> Ok ajmo o lovi, Kolko mjesec no plaćate dopunsko


Pokriva uredno.

HZZO, 70 kn mjesečno. Dermatologija  Šalata, upravo nagovaram mma da se naruči na pregled i zahvat.

----------


## Tashunica

> Pokriva uredno.
> 
> HZZO, 70 kn mjesečno. Dermatologija  Šalata, upravo nagovaram mma da se naruči na pregled i zahvat.


ja sam najprije iišla kod dermatologice na trešnjevku, koja ima dermatoskop, bila sam prije na redu.
i onda kod plastičara na rebro.

----------


## Peterlin

> ja sam najprije iišla kod dermatologice na trešnjevku, koja ima dermatoskop, bila sam prije na redu.
> i onda kod plastičara na rebro.


Fala, dobro je znati. Nek pita doktoricu kad bude uzimao uputnicu.

----------


## cappy

Mene zbunjuju razlike u cijeni A paketa kod raznih osiguravajućih kuća i HZZO-a, kako znati što konkretno pokriva kad piše : "troškovi participacije u osnovnom zdravst. osiguranju neograničeno ". U jednoj osig. kući čovjek me uvjerava da je to kod svih isto, jel se slažete ? On mi nudi cijenu tog osnovnog paketa koji je kao isti ko u HZZO-a za 38,25 kn mjesečno za prvu godinu plaćanja jer sam u kategoriji do 40 god., pa si mislim ipak je to osjetna razlika u cijeni ako zaista pokriva kao i od HZZO-a.

----------


## jelena.O

je i ja sam čula nešto o takvoj cifri, ali meni treba kategorija do 50 god

----------


## cappy

> je i ja sam čula nešto o takvoj cifri, ali meni treba kategorija do 50 god


Za prvu godinu plaćanja je 55,25 kn, a kasnije 65,00 kn, tako je barem meni njihov predstavnik( Al ) objasnio...

----------


## jelena.O

navodno od 7.2 https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clana...-foto-20180203

----------


## jelena.O

> Mene zbunjuju razlike u cijeni A paketa kod raznih osiguravajućih kuća i HZZO-a, kako znati što konkretno pokriva kad piše : "troškovi participacije u osnovnom zdravst. osiguranju neograničeno ". U jednoj osig. kući čovjek me uvjerava da je to kod svih isto, jel se slažete ? On mi nudi cijenu tog osnovnog paketa koji je kao isti ko u HZZO-a za 38,25 kn mjesečno za prvu godinu plaćanja jer sam u kategoriji do 40 god., pa si mislim ipak je to osjetna razlika u cijeni ako zaista pokriva kao i od HZZO-a.


čitala sam neke i na nekima piše recimo do dvije kutije originalnog lijeka Sumamed/Controlica/voltaren, šta ak slučajno treba više, jel to se plačako suho zlato?
ima i neka strana https://kompare.hr/

----------


## cappy

Jelena O, ti pises o B listi, mene zanima A lista...Ja sam za nju pisala ove cijene.

----------


## jelena.O

Pišem ja općenito

----------


## Tashunica

kao kronični bolesnik, s puno iskustva, s dopunskim od hzzo-a,
nikada ništa nisam dodatno plaćala.
od lijekova, bolničkih računa, pretraga, svega što se tiče zdravstva.
dođem, obavim, odem.
čak me rijetko traže karticu od dopunskog, jer imaju ili u sustavu ili na uputnici.

jedino što dodatno plaćam je jedan lijek koji inače košta oko 200 kn,
ja ga plaćam 30-ak kn, ne znam točno, zbog dijagnoze.
i kad sam trebala sumamed dobila sam ga i controloc,
a ništa ne fali ni generičkim lijekovima,
kćer je jedno vrijeme imala simptome refluksa,
nije dobila controloc, nego generički lijek,
pomogao joj je kao i meni controloc.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Svekrva je iznenada završila u bolnici danas. I onda smo saznali da je prije 3 mjeseca prestala plaćati dopunsko, otkazala je da “što će to njoj”. Nemamo pojma koliko će biti u bolnici, no može li se sad nešto učiniti s tim dopunskim, a da “vrijedi” za ovaj boravak u bolnici?

----------


## jelena.O

Da je samo prestala ili je i prekinula?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Svekrva je iznenada završila u bolnici danas. I onda smo saznali da je prije 3 mjeseca prestala plaćati dopunsko, otkazala je da “što će to njoj”. Nemamo pojma koliko će biti u bolnici, no može li se sad nešto učiniti s tim dopunskim, a da “vrijedi” za ovaj boravak u bolnici?


ako je prestala plaćati, a nije raskinula ugovor morat ćete prvo platiti zaostale rate 
ako je raskinula ugovor i nema duga onda možete vidjeti koja osiguravajuća kuća daje dopunsko bez karence

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Nemamo pojma zapravo sto je napravila, mora mm provjeriti. Ona je dosta nesuvisla i tko zna na sto misli kad kaže da je “prekinula prije 3 mjeseca”.

Ne razumijem ovo “bez karence”, što bi to značilo u ovom slučaju? Da ju žele osigurati iako je u ovom trenu već u bolnici?

----------


## jelena.O

Karenca je većinom 15 dana, a za lijekove 30.vidite kaj je u stvari, pa od reagirate kak aleksandra ksže

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

karenca ti je određeni rok koji treba proć od trenutka sklapanja police do njenog važenja
kod većine je to 15 dana
znači ako nema dugova po prethodnoj polici i ako sklopite policu sutra, tek će nakon 15 dana biti pokrivena dopunskim osiguranjem, sve do tada ćete morati platiti
vidi da li neke kuće imaju kraći rok

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Evo provjerili smo. Ona je to skroz otkazala. Ako ponovo sklopi, vrijedi joj tek za 12 dana.
Hvala vam na informacijama!

----------


## Danka_

> kao kronični bolesnik, s puno iskustva, s dopunskim od hzzo-a,
> nikada ništa nisam dodatno plaćala.
> od lijekova, bolničkih računa, pretraga, svega što se tiče zdravstva.
> dođem, obavim, odem.
> čak me rijetko traže karticu od dopunskog, jer imaju ili u sustavu ili na uputnici.
> 
> jedino što dodatno plaćam je jedan lijek koji inače košta oko 200 kn,
> ja ga plaćam 30-ak kn, ne znam točno, zbog dijagnoze.
> i kad sam trebala sumamed dobila sam ga i controloc,
> ...


Polica dopunskog od HZZO-a pokriva sve participacije ali ne pokriva lijekove koji se doplaćuju

Dakle, lijekovi na B listi se doplaćuju i ako imaš dopunsko od HZZO-a
Često nije stvar generik/fensi firma
Ja doplaćujem Euthyrox (nadomjesni hormon za štitnjaču bez kojeg ne bih mogla živjeti), jedan ACE inhibitor i jedan inzulin
Ni za jedan od njih nema nikakve alternative u smislu generik-negenerik
Nažalost
Nisu veliki iznosi (osim za inzulin ali to je druga priča), ali tako je kako je

OK, ovaj ACE inhibitor mislim da ne bih doplaćivala da mi je dan zbog hipertenzije, ali pijem ga zbog nečeg drugog, nemam visoki tlak.

Neke kuće pokrivaju i B listu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

koji ace nema paralelu?
a za euthyrox ima paralela na a listi, letrox, ali samo za 100 i 150 mcg
al doplate su tako male, od 2-7 kuna ovisno o jačini, jedino su, ne znam zašto, 88 i 112 mcg  23kune

neki pokrivaju b listu, ali mislm da je ograničenje do 1000 kuna godišnje, ne znam da je itko bez ograničenja, kako je nekad bila croatia

----------


## Danka_

> koji ace nema paralelu?
> a za euthyrox ima paralela na a listi, letrox, ali samo za 100 i 150 mcg
> al doplate su tako male, od 2-7 kuna ovisno o jačini, jedino su, ne znam zašto, 88 i 112 mcg  23kune
> 
> neki pokrivaju b listu, ali mislm da je ograničenje do 1000 kuna godišnje, ne znam da je itko bez ograničenja, kako je nekad bila croatia


Tritace 1.25 mg
Pijem ga zbog renoprotektivnog djelovanja (dg E.10)

Letrox mi nikad nitko nije nudio kao alternativu, ali ok mi je jer sam ga jednom kupila kad sam bila na putu van Hr a falilo mi Euth
Moje su doze dva dana po 100 mcg, treći 75, i tako ukrug
Euthyrox pijem jer sam ga počela piti pradavna vremena (prije više od 15 godina, kad sam dobila dg Hashimota), mislim da tada nije bilo Letroxa ovdje

I kažem da su male doplate (osim za inzulin ali to je druga priča), ne žalim se
Ali poanta je da B lista nije pokrivena dopunskim od HZZO-a.

----------


## jelena.O

Na kraju sam potpisala generali osiguranje na godinu dana. Vele pokrivena b lista, mada zadnjih par godina nisam koristila te lijekove.
Fizikalna, operacije, labos, participacije, vele ako slučajno nešto mi i naplate dobrim refundaciju

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ima piramil, ramed, ampril 1.25
možeš kombinirati letrox 100 i 1/2 letroxa 150
može se iskombinirati da se izbjegne doplata

----------


## Cathy

> ima piramil, ramed, ampril 1.25
> možeš kombinirati letrox 100 i 1/2 letroxa 150
> može se iskombinirati da se izbjegne doplata


Pa i Letrox se doplaćuje, ali sitno.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

letrox je na a listi, bez doplate

----------


## Tanči

Može li se imati dva dopunska osiguranja, uz HZZO, recimo i Croatiu pa koristiti ih naizmjenice. Odnosno kako mi je gdje što povoljnije.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne znam, nikad se nisam s tim susrela
vjerojatno može
ali ne znam koliko je to isplativo

----------


## Danka_

> ima piramil, ramed, ampril 1.25
> možeš kombinirati letrox 100 i 1/2 letroxa 150
> može se iskombinirati da se izbjegne doplata


Hvala na info za ramipril
Nije mi dr nikad ponudila generičku zamjenu za Tritace, nemam pojma zašto. Ne smeta mi ova sitna doplata, samo sam željela naglasiti da dopunsko HZZO-a ne pokriva doplate za lijekove s B liste, iako ljudi često misle da ako imaju dopunsko, da se ne može desiti da išta moraju platiti. Fakat nisam od onih pacijenata koji ne pristaju na generike  :Smile: 

Kod ovog inzulina ne postoji generik (točnije, bio bi to biosimilar kad bi postojao ali još je pod patentom), ali o tome sam informirana bolje od liječnika i to svjesno biram. Sreća je što je u Hr stavljen na listu, makar i B, jer su u nekim zemljama odustali zbog previsoke cijene pa pacijenti stvarno nemaju izbora, taj analog uopće nije prisutan na tržištu. Onda pređu na pumpu (radi se o bazalnom inz, degludek), što je još skuplje  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ako se dobro sjećam, tablete Letroxa još su sitnije od Euthyroxa, pa je to lomljenje ne baš sretno rješenje. Ne meni, nego i inače. Doktori obično daju Eu ili L u ovisnosti na sposobnost podnošenja laktoze iako su to tako male koncentracije da me čudi da to itko osjeti. Inače, oni su jedan drugome generik ali očito je L jeftiniji za HZZO kad je Eu na B listi (pretpostavljam, nisam provjeravala).

Uglavnom, ne žalim se na to što plaćam doplatu za neke od svojih lijekova i ne tražim alternative, samo sam željela naglasiti da dopunsko od HZZO-a ne pokriva baš sve lijekove i može se desiti da se mora doplatiti. Ako i postoji generik, liječnici u primarnoj zaštiti ih ne predlože uvijek, ne znam zašto.

----------


## Danka_

> Pa i Letrox se doplaćuje, ali sitno.


Ni Euthyrox ne doplaćuje puno, ali kod Letroxa se doplaćuje samo onaj od 50 mikrograma.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne znam kako izgledaju tbl, ni ne predlažem promjenu, samo kažem da postoji opcija 

a kod tako sitnih nadoplata se možda i ne sjete da bi trebali ponuditi
kad je doplata veća onda u pravilu nude alternativu

a često i pacijenti neće (što ne znači da ako jedan neće, da se drugom ne treba ponuditi)
čula sam jednom odgovor "to je isto, kao da kažete da je Voštane i K+ pršut isto  :Grin: "

ma mislim da su ljudi većinom naučili da dopunsko ne pokriva b listu lijekova, nisam se baš susretala s takvim pobunama,
vjerojatno se bune ljekarnicima

----------


## Danka_

Pa da, kod dr obično ni ne znaju da će doplatiti ako im se ne kaže, skuže u apoteci pa onda kažu "ali ja plaćam dopunsko, kak sad to!"
Onda plate i izađu jamrajući

Edit: ovo za generike, jedna frendica mi je kukala kako se ona od Letroxa deblja a od Euthyroxa mršavi  :Cool: 
Ili obrnuto, ne sjećam se.

----------


## Cathy

> Ni Euthyrox ne doplaćuje puno, ali kod Letroxa se doplaćuje samo onaj od 50 mikrograma.


Da taj imam. I lako se reže sa nožem. :Smile: 
Meni Eutirox nije odgovarao.

----------


## Danka_

U njemu ima laktoze, možda zato. 

Meni su stvarno jednaki po djelovanju.

----------


## Cathy

> U njemu ima laktoze, možda zato. 
> 
> Meni su stvarno jednaki po djelovanju.


Ne znam, bolili su me zglobovi od njega. :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moja frendica nije podnosila euth, bila je napuhana 
a jedna pac. se žalila na svrbež kože na euth, kad je prešla na letrox bez smetnji

----------


## Cathy

> moja frendica nije podnosila euth, bila je napuhana 
> a jedna pac. se žalila na svrbež kože na euth, kad je prešla na letrox bez smetnji


Moja mama ga je normalno pila, godinama.

----------


## Tashunica

danka ja sam samo htjela reći da sam zadovoljna dopunskim od hzzo-a,
a vjeruj mi koristim ga itekako.
kako sam jako mlada dobila dijagnoze kojih se ne bi posramila ni jedna bakica, 
napravljeno je toliko pretraga, valjda bih trebala dizati kredit da sve to poplaćam,
da nemam dopunsko.
zato mi je valjda tih 70 kn potpuno beznačajno.
i paše mi da ne moram tražiti refundaciju, ne bi mi se to dalo,
ako se radi o par kuna.

a što se tiče lijekova,
iako mi pamćenje nije bajkovito, stvarno se ne sjećam da sam ikada platila kunu za ijedan lijek.
na antikoagulantnoj terapiji sam, terapiji za visoki tlak, povremeno za želudac,
jedino taj jedan plaćam nekih 30 kn, ali taj nije ni na B listi.
zbog dijagnoze ga dobijem za te novce.

----------


## Danka_

Ma znam, Tashunice, nije tebe išlo

I ja sam zadovoljna, ne tražim privatna jer me strah da bi mi naplaćivali visoku premiju zbog kroničnih bolesti

Lijekovi s B-liste se doplaćuju, i nemaju svi zamjenu na A listi.

----------


## Tanči

Podižem!
Koje dopunsko osiguranje pokriva lijekove s B liste?
Ja imam HZZO i skoro svaki lijek doplaćujem, a kći sad navršava 18 i uzela bih njoj neko dopunsko gdje nećemo morati plaćati lijekove za nju što je trenutno nekih 300 kn mjesečno.
Znači, osiguranje za nas dvije.
Molim prijedloge i ponude ako se netko bavi time.

----------


## Cathy

> Podižem!
> Koje dopunsko osiguranje pokriva lijekove s B liste?
> Ja imam HZZO i skoro svaki lijek doplaćujem, a kći sad navršava 18 i uzela bih njoj neko dopunsko gdje nećemo morati plaćati lijekove za nju što je trenutno nekih 300 kn mjesečno.
> Znači, osiguranje za nas dvije.
> Molim prijedloge i ponude ako se netko bavi time.


Ona bi ti trebala dobiti policu dopunskog od države kada navrši 18.
http://dzo.hzzo.hr/dopunsko-zdravstv...-proracuna-rh/

----------


## ki ki

To si dobro prouči.. Najbolje sva ta privatna osiguranja nazvati i pitati točno koliko pokrivaju B listu.
Winner recimo pokriva samo do 1000 kn godišnje iznos sa B liste.
Neki imaju ograničenje po broju kutija godišnje.
https://novac.jutarnji.hr/novcanik/v...ranja/7284721/

----------


## Tanči

Baš čitam.
Triglav, izgleda, ima neograničenu B listu.

----------


## Tanči

> Ona bi ti trebala dobiti policu dopunskog od države kada navrši 18.
> http://dzo.hzzo.hr/dopunsko-zdravstv...-proracuna-rh/


To mi niš ne znači kad to ne pokriva doplatu na lijekove s B liste.

----------


## larmama

Tanči, ima i Uniqa. Ja ju imam, no ne znam jel ima kakvih ograničenja jer nisam proučavala

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči, ima i Uniqa. Ja ju imam, no ne znam jel ima kakvih ograničenja jer nisam proučavala


Super, idem provjeriti.
Hvala.

----------


## Tanči

Izgleda da uniqa nema ograničenu B listu. Barem nigdje ne piše da je ograničeno.
Tražila sam ponudu pa ću više znati.
Javim što sam saznala.

----------


## čokolada

https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/nov...-se-razbolio39

----------


## ki ki

> Izgleda da uniqa nema ograničenu B listu. Barem nigdje ne piše da je ograničeno.
> Tražila sam ponudu pa ću više znati.
> Javim što sam saznala.


Ali odmah ih reci unaprijed iznos za lijekove koji mjesečno kćer potroši da vidiš da te ne zeznu

----------


## Tanči

> Ali odmah ih reci unaprijed iznos za lijekove koji mjesečno kćer potroši da vidiš da te ne zeznu


Da, naravno.
Ne mislim odmah zaključivati police.
Prvo ću sve detalje ispitati.

----------


## Cathy

Pogledaj ovdje:https://kompare.hr/

----------


## jelena.O

I ja sam preko Kompare uzela generali

----------


## jelena.O

> Ona bi ti trebala dobiti policu dopunskog od države kada navrši 18.
> http://dzo.hzzo.hr/dopunsko-zdravstv...-proracuna-rh/


Kolegica je tak uzela isto za sina preko HZZO,mali je imao točkasti u srpnju

----------


## Cathy

> Kolegica je tak uzela isto za sina preko HZZO,mali je imao točkasti u srpnju


Ja nisam ništa uzimala, samo je došla koverta. :Unsure:

----------


## jelena.O

Ne znam pojedinosti ali mi je rekla da mali ima osiguranje

----------


## Tanči

Mi smo sklopili ugovor s Uniqom.
Neograničena je B lista pa evo, ako netko treba da znate.
65 kn mjesečno, karenca je 15 dana i tri mjeseca je otkazni rok.

----------

